# Driving - Carrying Loads



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone know the rules concerning carry loads in a domestic car?

1. Can anything be carried on a roof rack? What are the restrictions?

2. Can you carry large items that protrude from the rear of the car or do you need to be able to close the boot lid? Again, what restrictions here?

3. Understand that bikes cannot be mounted on the rear of the car but assume they are ok on a roof rack?

Is there a difference in the rules for different classess of roads?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

One rule I know is that if you carry new items you have to have the receipts with you


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Yep - understand that - we even keep the supermarket receipts until we get home!

I was more thinking about the motoring laws than fiscal.

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*from IMTT SITE*

"Deste modo, as bicicletas devem ser transportadas preferencialmente no tejadilho dos veículos. No entanto, tendo em conta o previsto na b) do n.º 1 do artigo 25.º do Regulamento de Autorizações Especiais de Trânsito, aprovado pela Portaria n.º 387/99, de 26 de Maio, se não excederem a largura do veículo, não taparem a matricula, bem como os dispositivos de identificação dos dispositivos de sinalização e de iluminação do veículo, nem ultrapassarem 450 mm para a retaguarda, além do contorno envolvente do veículo, excepcionalmente, podem ser transportadas à retaguarda desde que respeitem estas condições." 

Thus, the bicycle should preferably be transported on the roof of vehicles. However, taking into account the provisions of b) n. 1 of article 25. Commitments of the Regulations for Special Transit, approved by Decree n. 387/99 of 26 May if not exceed the width of the vehicle, not impair the registration and identification devices of signaling devices and vehicle lighting, or exceed 450 mm rearward, beyond the boundary surrounding the vehicle, exceptionally, can be transported to the rear subject to compliance with these conditions . "


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Did you know that as a cyclist you are obligated to carry identification with you? The fine for not doing so is between €30 and €150


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

"In response to your request for clarification, please note that, in accordance with the
Laws set out in (c)) and g) of paragraph 3 of article 56 the cargo
on vehicles used for the carriage of passengers or mixed, the visibility of the driver cannot be compared, the item cannot exceed the contours around the
vehicle, 
signalling and lighting devices and license plate must be completely visible.

In this way, the bikes must be transported preferentially on
roof of vehicles. However, having regard to the provisions on b) of paragraph 1 of
Article 25 of the Regulation of Special transit Permits, approved by
Ministerial order No. 387/99, of 26 May, the item must not exceed the width of the vehicle, not
cover the plates, as well as the identification of devices for
signalling and illumination of the vehicle, or exceed 450 mm from the
rear, in addition to engaging the vehicle contour.therefore an item can be
transported to the rear of the vehicle if you comply with these conditions.

This is a reply received on requesting clarification. Sorry if my translation isn't up to scratch


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Obrigado Siobhanwf

Onde pode encontrar esse informacao a cima?


----------

